# Paul Daley Turns Down Fight With MVP



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873602974077026305


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course he doesn't want to face MVP. Especially after he dented in Evangelista's skull in the way he did.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

"Paula Tampax Daley" :laugh:


----------



## WNoa (May 31, 2017)

M.C said:


>


Hahah awesome and so funny. I almost fall of my chair laughing on this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the man is just plain scared.


----------

